# Bite suit for occasional scenario training and civil proofing.



## Wildbear (10 mo ago)

I am looking at getting a bite suit for occasional scenario training and civil proofing. I currently have a hidden sleeve but was wondering if a full comp or semi-comp really gives that much of a different look than a fully hidden suit. By the time I pull a big sweatshit over the hidden sleeve I'm just wondering if there is that much of a profile difference to the dog.
Would a PSA suit like this be adequate for proofing and more versatile??









Order A Custom Demanet PSA Bite Suit + Free Shipping


Order a Demanet PSA specific bite suit that is custom tailored to you! You can even create your own design. We make it easy to order online. Shop Now!



demanetbitesuits.com


----------

